# Kennedy JFK Assasination



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you think there was a conspiracy in the JFK murder? He was my favorite president. I am very mad about James Files. An interesting website on this is jfkmurdersolved.com. Please post your thoughts!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was killed by more than 1 gunman... The rest is conjecture and fiction....


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2005)

Les is quite correct about more than one gunman. JFK was a perv and dickhead and thanks to his ill thought shananagins he led us onto the road toward Nam.

A conspiracy............ no comment


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

We had an earlier thread on this

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2626&highlight=

Here's a great site
http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/JFKindex.htm 

I believe he was killed by a rouge unit of the CIA, Cuban nationals and Carlos Marcello. Kennedy was a major scumbag, used other scumbags to get him into power and to do his bidding. As he gained more political power he double crossed these folks and they whacked him.

I think the Kennedy mystique was the biggest brainwashing of the American people ever undertaken by the media and the political system, despite that no one had the right to take him down the way they did....


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !


----------



## me262 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, nice video, thanks a lot!!!
can you imagine that beauty/beast behind a 109/190 in a dog fight?
simply sweet!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
> And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !



I agree, his father was an assh*le. What I laugh at is the situation was questionable from the beginning, hundreds of people were intimidated bullied and even murdered to keep the cover up going...

The only thing Stone omitted from his movie was the mob connection.

A few books...

Contract on America

Crossfire

High Treason

Mafia Kingfish

Conspiracy

Best Evidence


----------



## The Nerd (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was a bad man...I wouldnt say he deserved to die, but it did our country some good.


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' fucking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Yup, he wanted to bail on Viet Nam. The US has the biggest Armed Forces in the world with lots of toys. The toy makers were indeed worried ! It used to be about simple things like bananas !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 9, 2005)

Speaking of toys didnt we manufacture(not design) bambs,napalm, ect and ship them to the U.S?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Esplain ? How can you believe that ? Unless your Gerald Ford's nephew or something ?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain? what is that? A hairlip saying "a plane"?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 9, 2005)

He means by explaining how you say that there is no conspiracy. Now if you didn't know this, a 222. casing was found on the Grassy Knoll 24 years after the assasination. It could have been planted, but I disagree. It was dug up. James Files said he used a XP-100 Remington that shoots a 222. bullet. For you ballistics people out there, what happens to a human body(or head), when a 222. bullet makes contact? IT EXPLODES INSIDE THE BODY! Now look at Kennedy's head on the headshot. "Back and to the left, back and to the left" Were Kevin Costner's words depicting Jim Garrison in the movie "JFK"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' f*cking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........



Kennedy WAS NOT a good president. He came up with a lot of BS that we had to pay for years later. He wanted to go into Vietnam, not to the extent that Johnson committed, but be assured he would of still placed US troops there. There was more illegal covert activity aganist Americans and forigen individuals under the Kennedy adminstration then the Johnson, Nixion, Ford and Carter adminstrations combuned!

Johnson actually got all the Civil rights bills passed that Kennedy was given credit for...



syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Explain the "Magic bullet." Explain why Oswald waited for the motorcade to turn away from him and get further down the street (he could of sighted Kennedy with a head with half the distance of the alleged shot when Kennedy was directly in front of the school book depository), explain why over 1,000 witnesses who wound up dead or died prematurely - Loyd's of London did a statistical study on that it the odds of so many witnesses dying prematurely in the matter they did (unsolved murders, accidents with no witnesses, etc. are something like 7 TRILLION TO 1), explain why Frank Stugis (a Watergate burglar) was seen at Daily Plaza at the time of the shooting, Explain why it wasn't mentioned that David Ferry (an alleged conspirator identified by Jim Garrison) knew Lee Harvey Oswald when he was a kid, was even in the same Civil Air Patrol squadron, Explain why so many witnesses, from the first day swore that the shots came from he grassy knoll. - Man, I'm just getting warmed up!

There is so much circumstantial evidence on this matter that if it was a one-on -one murder case any 12 man jury would convict with out a doubt *if they had all the evidence presented in front of them.*


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain: Typo, Ricky Ricardo or conspiracy ?????
Ok. I'm no ballistics expert but. Firing a bolt action rifle takes time ( I know) and LHO was supposedly a terrible marksman.
The biggie. All the wounds. JFK apart from his mellon popping had an entry and exit wound in his neck and throat. Connolly had an entrance wound in his back, exit wound in his chest, entrance wound on his wrist and exit wound shattering his ulna and an entrance wound on his leg. The bullet that caused all these wounds was found intact at the hospital ? As Jerry Sienfeld would later say, that is one magic lugie ! If you look at the trajectory from the 6th window to JFK any bullet passing through him should have hit the driver of the limmo, not the passenger. How is it possible that a bullet can change direction in mid air ? The Warren report was a sham designed to cover up how much of a sham American democracy is. There are people running your country you didn't vote for !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep - here's some other information...

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/sbt.htm


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> There are people running your country you didn't vote for !



Powers to be wanted Kennedy gone, I believe it was mainly because of the influence his Dad had over policy. In actuality the 64' election was legit, Kennedy barely won the 60' election, but he won thanks to mob influence in Illinois.

http://www.slate.com/id/91350


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2005)

I really should not comment on this thread anymore but will one more time just out of my disinterest.........this has all been covered in an earlier thread that needs to be brought back up from a year or so ago. Kennedy was hit by more than one shooter as the video's that practically not a soul has been able to view implies. It was a conspiracy within a conspiracy. Kennedy had to be removed for reasons I will not dwell upon. thanks to Truman we "were" interested in trying to save France's face in Nam, Kennedy took us down the road deeper with one of his fat feet stuck and Johnson and Nixon got both feet in. Ww 1 ace don't go any farther with this as I know first hand what I am talking about, so let's let this crap hole of a thread lie shall we ?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you think there was a conspiracy in the JFK murder? He was my favorite president. I am very mad about James Files. An interesting website on this is jfkmurdersolved.com. Please post your thoughts!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was killed by more than 1 gunman... The rest is conjecture and fiction....


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2005)

Les is quite correct about more than one gunman. JFK was a perv and dickhead and thanks to his ill thought shananagins he led us onto the road toward Nam.

A conspiracy............ no comment


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

We had an earlier thread on this

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2626&highlight=

Here's a great site
http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/JFKindex.htm 

I believe he was killed by a rouge unit of the CIA, Cuban nationals and Carlos Marcello. Kennedy was a major scumbag, used other scumbags to get him into power and to do his bidding. As he gained more political power he double crossed these folks and they whacked him.

I think the Kennedy mystique was the biggest brainwashing of the American people ever undertaken by the media and the political system, despite that no one had the right to take him down the way they did....


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !


----------



## me262 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, nice video, thanks a lot!!!
can you imagine that beauty/beast behind a 109/190 in a dog fight?
simply sweet!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
> And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !



I agree, his father was an assh*le. What I laugh at is the situation was questionable from the beginning, hundreds of people were intimidated bullied and even murdered to keep the cover up going...

The only thing Stone omitted from his movie was the mob connection.

A few books...

Contract on America

Crossfire

High Treason

Mafia Kingfish

Conspiracy

Best Evidence


----------



## The Nerd (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was a bad man...I wouldnt say he deserved to die, but it did our country some good.


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' fucking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Yup, he wanted to bail on Viet Nam. The US has the biggest Armed Forces in the world with lots of toys. The toy makers were indeed worried ! It used to be about simple things like bananas !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 9, 2005)

Speaking of toys didnt we manufacture(not design) bambs,napalm, ect and ship them to the U.S?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Esplain ? How can you believe that ? Unless your Gerald Ford's nephew or something ?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain? what is that? A hairlip saying "a plane"?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 9, 2005)

He means by explaining how you say that there is no conspiracy. Now if you didn't know this, a 222. casing was found on the Grassy Knoll 24 years after the assasination. It could have been planted, but I disagree. It was dug up. James Files said he used a XP-100 Remington that shoots a 222. bullet. For you ballistics people out there, what happens to a human body(or head), when a 222. bullet makes contact? IT EXPLODES INSIDE THE BODY! Now look at Kennedy's head on the headshot. "Back and to the left, back and to the left" Were Kevin Costner's words depicting Jim Garrison in the movie "JFK"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' f*cking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........



Kennedy WAS NOT a good president. He came up with a lot of BS that we had to pay for years later. He wanted to go into Vietnam, not to the extent that Johnson committed, but be assured he would of still placed US troops there. There was more illegal covert activity aganist Americans and forigen individuals under the Kennedy adminstration then the Johnson, Nixion, Ford and Carter adminstrations combuned!

Johnson actually got all the Civil rights bills passed that Kennedy was given credit for...



syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Explain the "Magic bullet." Explain why Oswald waited for the motorcade to turn away from him and get further down the street (he could of sighted Kennedy with a head with half the distance of the alleged shot when Kennedy was directly in front of the school book depository), explain why over 1,000 witnesses who wound up dead or died prematurely - Loyd's of London did a statistical study on that it the odds of so many witnesses dying prematurely in the matter they did (unsolved murders, accidents with no witnesses, etc. are something like 7 TRILLION TO 1), explain why Frank Stugis (a Watergate burglar) was seen at Daily Plaza at the time of the shooting, Explain why it wasn't mentioned that David Ferry (an alleged conspirator identified by Jim Garrison) knew Lee Harvey Oswald when he was a kid, was even in the same Civil Air Patrol squadron, Explain why so many witnesses, from the first day swore that the shots came from he grassy knoll. - Man, I'm just getting warmed up!

There is so much circumstantial evidence on this matter that if it was a one-on -one murder case any 12 man jury would convict with out a doubt *if they had all the evidence presented in front of them.*


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain: Typo, Ricky Ricardo or conspiracy ?????
Ok. I'm no ballistics expert but. Firing a bolt action rifle takes time ( I know) and LHO was supposedly a terrible marksman.
The biggie. All the wounds. JFK apart from his mellon popping had an entry and exit wound in his neck and throat. Connolly had an entrance wound in his back, exit wound in his chest, entrance wound on his wrist and exit wound shattering his ulna and an entrance wound on his leg. The bullet that caused all these wounds was found intact at the hospital ? As Jerry Sienfeld would later say, that is one magic lugie ! If you look at the trajectory from the 6th window to JFK any bullet passing through him should have hit the driver of the limmo, not the passenger. How is it possible that a bullet can change direction in mid air ? The Warren report was a sham designed to cover up how much of a sham American democracy is. There are people running your country you didn't vote for !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep - here's some other information...

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/sbt.htm


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> There are people running your country you didn't vote for !



Powers to be wanted Kennedy gone, I believe it was mainly because of the influence his Dad had over policy. In actuality the 64' election was legit, Kennedy barely won the 60' election, but he won thanks to mob influence in Illinois.

http://www.slate.com/id/91350


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2005)

I really should not comment on this thread anymore but will one more time just out of my disinterest.........this has all been covered in an earlier thread that needs to be brought back up from a year or so ago. Kennedy was hit by more than one shooter as the video's that practically not a soul has been able to view implies. It was a conspiracy within a conspiracy. Kennedy had to be removed for reasons I will not dwell upon. thanks to Truman we "were" interested in trying to save France's face in Nam, Kennedy took us down the road deeper with one of his fat feet stuck and Johnson and Nixon got both feet in. Ww 1 ace don't go any farther with this as I know first hand what I am talking about, so let's let this crap hole of a thread lie shall we ?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you think there was a conspiracy in the JFK murder? He was my favorite president. I am very mad about James Files. An interesting website on this is jfkmurdersolved.com. Please post your thoughts!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was killed by more than 1 gunman... The rest is conjecture and fiction....


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2005)

Les is quite correct about more than one gunman. JFK was a perv and dickhead and thanks to his ill thought shananagins he led us onto the road toward Nam.

A conspiracy............ no comment


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

We had an earlier thread on this

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2626&highlight=

Here's a great site
http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/JFKindex.htm 

I believe he was killed by a rouge unit of the CIA, Cuban nationals and Carlos Marcello. Kennedy was a major scumbag, used other scumbags to get him into power and to do his bidding. As he gained more political power he double crossed these folks and they whacked him.

I think the Kennedy mystique was the biggest brainwashing of the American people ever undertaken by the media and the political system, despite that no one had the right to take him down the way they did....


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !


----------



## me262 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, nice video, thanks a lot!!!
can you imagine that beauty/beast behind a 109/190 in a dog fight?
simply sweet!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
> And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !



I agree, his father was an assh*le. What I laugh at is the situation was questionable from the beginning, hundreds of people were intimidated bullied and even murdered to keep the cover up going...

The only thing Stone omitted from his movie was the mob connection.

A few books...

Contract on America

Crossfire

High Treason

Mafia Kingfish

Conspiracy

Best Evidence


----------



## The Nerd (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was a bad man...I wouldnt say he deserved to die, but it did our country some good.


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' fucking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Yup, he wanted to bail on Viet Nam. The US has the biggest Armed Forces in the world with lots of toys. The toy makers were indeed worried ! It used to be about simple things like bananas !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 9, 2005)

Speaking of toys didnt we manufacture(not design) bambs,napalm, ect and ship them to the U.S?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Esplain ? How can you believe that ? Unless your Gerald Ford's nephew or something ?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain? what is that? A hairlip saying "a plane"?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 9, 2005)

He means by explaining how you say that there is no conspiracy. Now if you didn't know this, a 222. casing was found on the Grassy Knoll 24 years after the assasination. It could have been planted, but I disagree. It was dug up. James Files said he used a XP-100 Remington that shoots a 222. bullet. For you ballistics people out there, what happens to a human body(or head), when a 222. bullet makes contact? IT EXPLODES INSIDE THE BODY! Now look at Kennedy's head on the headshot. "Back and to the left, back and to the left" Were Kevin Costner's words depicting Jim Garrison in the movie "JFK"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' f*cking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........



Kennedy WAS NOT a good president. He came up with a lot of BS that we had to pay for years later. He wanted to go into Vietnam, not to the extent that Johnson committed, but be assured he would of still placed US troops there. There was more illegal covert activity aganist Americans and forigen individuals under the Kennedy adminstration then the Johnson, Nixion, Ford and Carter adminstrations combuned!

Johnson actually got all the Civil rights bills passed that Kennedy was given credit for...



syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Explain the "Magic bullet." Explain why Oswald waited for the motorcade to turn away from him and get further down the street (he could of sighted Kennedy with a head with half the distance of the alleged shot when Kennedy was directly in front of the school book depository), explain why over 1,000 witnesses who wound up dead or died prematurely - Loyd's of London did a statistical study on that it the odds of so many witnesses dying prematurely in the matter they did (unsolved murders, accidents with no witnesses, etc. are something like 7 TRILLION TO 1), explain why Frank Stugis (a Watergate burglar) was seen at Daily Plaza at the time of the shooting, Explain why it wasn't mentioned that David Ferry (an alleged conspirator identified by Jim Garrison) knew Lee Harvey Oswald when he was a kid, was even in the same Civil Air Patrol squadron, Explain why so many witnesses, from the first day swore that the shots came from he grassy knoll. - Man, I'm just getting warmed up!

There is so much circumstantial evidence on this matter that if it was a one-on -one murder case any 12 man jury would convict with out a doubt *if they had all the evidence presented in front of them.*


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain: Typo, Ricky Ricardo or conspiracy ?????
Ok. I'm no ballistics expert but. Firing a bolt action rifle takes time ( I know) and LHO was supposedly a terrible marksman.
The biggie. All the wounds. JFK apart from his mellon popping had an entry and exit wound in his neck and throat. Connolly had an entrance wound in his back, exit wound in his chest, entrance wound on his wrist and exit wound shattering his ulna and an entrance wound on his leg. The bullet that caused all these wounds was found intact at the hospital ? As Jerry Sienfeld would later say, that is one magic lugie ! If you look at the trajectory from the 6th window to JFK any bullet passing through him should have hit the driver of the limmo, not the passenger. How is it possible that a bullet can change direction in mid air ? The Warren report was a sham designed to cover up how much of a sham American democracy is. There are people running your country you didn't vote for !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep - here's some other information...

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/sbt.htm


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> There are people running your country you didn't vote for !



Powers to be wanted Kennedy gone, I believe it was mainly because of the influence his Dad had over policy. In actuality the 64' election was legit, Kennedy barely won the 60' election, but he won thanks to mob influence in Illinois.

http://www.slate.com/id/91350


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2005)

I really should not comment on this thread anymore but will one more time just out of my disinterest.........this has all been covered in an earlier thread that needs to be brought back up from a year or so ago. Kennedy was hit by more than one shooter as the video's that practically not a soul has been able to view implies. It was a conspiracy within a conspiracy. Kennedy had to be removed for reasons I will not dwell upon. thanks to Truman we "were" interested in trying to save France's face in Nam, Kennedy took us down the road deeper with one of his fat feet stuck and Johnson and Nixon got both feet in. Ww 1 ace don't go any farther with this as I know first hand what I am talking about, so let's let this crap hole of a thread lie shall we ?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you think there was a conspiracy in the JFK murder? He was my favorite president. I am very mad about James Files. An interesting website on this is jfkmurdersolved.com. Please post your thoughts!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was killed by more than 1 gunman... The rest is conjecture and fiction....


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2005)

Les is quite correct about more than one gunman. JFK was a perv and dickhead and thanks to his ill thought shananagins he led us onto the road toward Nam.

A conspiracy............ no comment


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

We had an earlier thread on this

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2626&highlight=

Here's a great site
http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/JFKindex.htm 

I believe he was killed by a rouge unit of the CIA, Cuban nationals and Carlos Marcello. Kennedy was a major scumbag, used other scumbags to get him into power and to do his bidding. As he gained more political power he double crossed these folks and they whacked him.

I think the Kennedy mystique was the biggest brainwashing of the American people ever undertaken by the media and the political system, despite that no one had the right to take him down the way they did....


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !


----------



## me262 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, nice video, thanks a lot!!!
can you imagine that beauty/beast behind a 109/190 in a dog fight?
simply sweet!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
> And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !



I agree, his father was an assh*le. What I laugh at is the situation was questionable from the beginning, hundreds of people were intimidated bullied and even murdered to keep the cover up going...

The only thing Stone omitted from his movie was the mob connection.

A few books...

Contract on America

Crossfire

High Treason

Mafia Kingfish

Conspiracy

Best Evidence


----------



## The Nerd (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was a bad man...I wouldnt say he deserved to die, but it did our country some good.


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' fucking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Yup, he wanted to bail on Viet Nam. The US has the biggest Armed Forces in the world with lots of toys. The toy makers were indeed worried ! It used to be about simple things like bananas !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 9, 2005)

Speaking of toys didnt we manufacture(not design) bambs,napalm, ect and ship them to the U.S?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Esplain ? How can you believe that ? Unless your Gerald Ford's nephew or something ?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain? what is that? A hairlip saying "a plane"?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 9, 2005)

He means by explaining how you say that there is no conspiracy. Now if you didn't know this, a 222. casing was found on the Grassy Knoll 24 years after the assasination. It could have been planted, but I disagree. It was dug up. James Files said he used a XP-100 Remington that shoots a 222. bullet. For you ballistics people out there, what happens to a human body(or head), when a 222. bullet makes contact? IT EXPLODES INSIDE THE BODY! Now look at Kennedy's head on the headshot. "Back and to the left, back and to the left" Were Kevin Costner's words depicting Jim Garrison in the movie "JFK"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' f*cking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........



Kennedy WAS NOT a good president. He came up with a lot of BS that we had to pay for years later. He wanted to go into Vietnam, not to the extent that Johnson committed, but be assured he would of still placed US troops there. There was more illegal covert activity aganist Americans and forigen individuals under the Kennedy adminstration then the Johnson, Nixion, Ford and Carter adminstrations combuned!

Johnson actually got all the Civil rights bills passed that Kennedy was given credit for...



syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Explain the "Magic bullet." Explain why Oswald waited for the motorcade to turn away from him and get further down the street (he could of sighted Kennedy with a head with half the distance of the alleged shot when Kennedy was directly in front of the school book depository), explain why over 1,000 witnesses who wound up dead or died prematurely - Loyd's of London did a statistical study on that it the odds of so many witnesses dying prematurely in the matter they did (unsolved murders, accidents with no witnesses, etc. are something like 7 TRILLION TO 1), explain why Frank Stugis (a Watergate burglar) was seen at Daily Plaza at the time of the shooting, Explain why it wasn't mentioned that David Ferry (an alleged conspirator identified by Jim Garrison) knew Lee Harvey Oswald when he was a kid, was even in the same Civil Air Patrol squadron, Explain why so many witnesses, from the first day swore that the shots came from he grassy knoll. - Man, I'm just getting warmed up!

There is so much circumstantial evidence on this matter that if it was a one-on -one murder case any 12 man jury would convict with out a doubt *if they had all the evidence presented in front of them.*


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain: Typo, Ricky Ricardo or conspiracy ?????
Ok. I'm no ballistics expert but. Firing a bolt action rifle takes time ( I know) and LHO was supposedly a terrible marksman.
The biggie. All the wounds. JFK apart from his mellon popping had an entry and exit wound in his neck and throat. Connolly had an entrance wound in his back, exit wound in his chest, entrance wound on his wrist and exit wound shattering his ulna and an entrance wound on his leg. The bullet that caused all these wounds was found intact at the hospital ? As Jerry Sienfeld would later say, that is one magic lugie ! If you look at the trajectory from the 6th window to JFK any bullet passing through him should have hit the driver of the limmo, not the passenger. How is it possible that a bullet can change direction in mid air ? The Warren report was a sham designed to cover up how much of a sham American democracy is. There are people running your country you didn't vote for !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep - here's some other information...

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/sbt.htm


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> There are people running your country you didn't vote for !



Powers to be wanted Kennedy gone, I believe it was mainly because of the influence his Dad had over policy. In actuality the 64' election was legit, Kennedy barely won the 60' election, but he won thanks to mob influence in Illinois.

http://www.slate.com/id/91350


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2005)

I really should not comment on this thread anymore but will one more time just out of my disinterest.........this has all been covered in an earlier thread that needs to be brought back up from a year or so ago. Kennedy was hit by more than one shooter as the video's that practically not a soul has been able to view implies. It was a conspiracy within a conspiracy. Kennedy had to be removed for reasons I will not dwell upon. thanks to Truman we "were" interested in trying to save France's face in Nam, Kennedy took us down the road deeper with one of his fat feet stuck and Johnson and Nixon got both feet in. Ww 1 ace don't go any farther with this as I know first hand what I am talking about, so let's let this crap hole of a thread lie shall we ?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you think there was a conspiracy in the JFK murder? He was my favorite president. I am very mad about James Files. An interesting website on this is jfkmurdersolved.com. Please post your thoughts!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was killed by more than 1 gunman... The rest is conjecture and fiction....


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2005)

Les is quite correct about more than one gunman. JFK was a perv and dickhead and thanks to his ill thought shananagins he led us onto the road toward Nam.

A conspiracy............ no comment


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

We had an earlier thread on this

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2626&highlight=

Here's a great site
http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/JFKindex.htm 

I believe he was killed by a rouge unit of the CIA, Cuban nationals and Carlos Marcello. Kennedy was a major scumbag, used other scumbags to get him into power and to do his bidding. As he gained more political power he double crossed these folks and they whacked him.

I think the Kennedy mystique was the biggest brainwashing of the American people ever undertaken by the media and the political system, despite that no one had the right to take him down the way they did....


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !


----------



## me262 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, nice video, thanks a lot!!!
can you imagine that beauty/beast behind a 109/190 in a dog fight?
simply sweet!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
> And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !



I agree, his father was an assh*le. What I laugh at is the situation was questionable from the beginning, hundreds of people were intimidated bullied and even murdered to keep the cover up going...

The only thing Stone omitted from his movie was the mob connection.

A few books...

Contract on America

Crossfire

High Treason

Mafia Kingfish

Conspiracy

Best Evidence


----------



## The Nerd (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was a bad man...I wouldnt say he deserved to die, but it did our country some good.


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' fucking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Yup, he wanted to bail on Viet Nam. The US has the biggest Armed Forces in the world with lots of toys. The toy makers were indeed worried ! It used to be about simple things like bananas !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 9, 2005)

Speaking of toys didnt we manufacture(not design) bambs,napalm, ect and ship them to the U.S?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Esplain ? How can you believe that ? Unless your Gerald Ford's nephew or something ?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain? what is that? A hairlip saying "a plane"?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 9, 2005)

He means by explaining how you say that there is no conspiracy. Now if you didn't know this, a 222. casing was found on the Grassy Knoll 24 years after the assasination. It could have been planted, but I disagree. It was dug up. James Files said he used a XP-100 Remington that shoots a 222. bullet. For you ballistics people out there, what happens to a human body(or head), when a 222. bullet makes contact? IT EXPLODES INSIDE THE BODY! Now look at Kennedy's head on the headshot. "Back and to the left, back and to the left" Were Kevin Costner's words depicting Jim Garrison in the movie "JFK"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' f*cking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........



Kennedy WAS NOT a good president. He came up with a lot of BS that we had to pay for years later. He wanted to go into Vietnam, not to the extent that Johnson committed, but be assured he would of still placed US troops there. There was more illegal covert activity aganist Americans and forigen individuals under the Kennedy adminstration then the Johnson, Nixion, Ford and Carter adminstrations combuned!

Johnson actually got all the Civil rights bills passed that Kennedy was given credit for...



syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Explain the "Magic bullet." Explain why Oswald waited for the motorcade to turn away from him and get further down the street (he could of sighted Kennedy with a head with half the distance of the alleged shot when Kennedy was directly in front of the school book depository), explain why over 1,000 witnesses who wound up dead or died prematurely - Loyd's of London did a statistical study on that it the odds of so many witnesses dying prematurely in the matter they did (unsolved murders, accidents with no witnesses, etc. are something like 7 TRILLION TO 1), explain why Frank Stugis (a Watergate burglar) was seen at Daily Plaza at the time of the shooting, Explain why it wasn't mentioned that David Ferry (an alleged conspirator identified by Jim Garrison) knew Lee Harvey Oswald when he was a kid, was even in the same Civil Air Patrol squadron, Explain why so many witnesses, from the first day swore that the shots came from he grassy knoll. - Man, I'm just getting warmed up!

There is so much circumstantial evidence on this matter that if it was a one-on -one murder case any 12 man jury would convict with out a doubt *if they had all the evidence presented in front of them.*


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain: Typo, Ricky Ricardo or conspiracy ?????
Ok. I'm no ballistics expert but. Firing a bolt action rifle takes time ( I know) and LHO was supposedly a terrible marksman.
The biggie. All the wounds. JFK apart from his mellon popping had an entry and exit wound in his neck and throat. Connolly had an entrance wound in his back, exit wound in his chest, entrance wound on his wrist and exit wound shattering his ulna and an entrance wound on his leg. The bullet that caused all these wounds was found intact at the hospital ? As Jerry Sienfeld would later say, that is one magic lugie ! If you look at the trajectory from the 6th window to JFK any bullet passing through him should have hit the driver of the limmo, not the passenger. How is it possible that a bullet can change direction in mid air ? The Warren report was a sham designed to cover up how much of a sham American democracy is. There are people running your country you didn't vote for !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep - here's some other information...

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/sbt.htm


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> There are people running your country you didn't vote for !



Powers to be wanted Kennedy gone, I believe it was mainly because of the influence his Dad had over policy. In actuality the 64' election was legit, Kennedy barely won the 60' election, but he won thanks to mob influence in Illinois.

http://www.slate.com/id/91350


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2005)

I really should not comment on this thread anymore but will one more time just out of my disinterest.........this has all been covered in an earlier thread that needs to be brought back up from a year or so ago. Kennedy was hit by more than one shooter as the video's that practically not a soul has been able to view implies. It was a conspiracy within a conspiracy. Kennedy had to be removed for reasons I will not dwell upon. thanks to Truman we "were" interested in trying to save France's face in Nam, Kennedy took us down the road deeper with one of his fat feet stuck and Johnson and Nixon got both feet in. Ww 1 ace don't go any farther with this as I know first hand what I am talking about, so let's let this crap hole of a thread lie shall we ?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you think there was a conspiracy in the JFK murder? He was my favorite president. I am very mad about James Files. An interesting website on this is jfkmurdersolved.com. Please post your thoughts!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was killed by more than 1 gunman... The rest is conjecture and fiction....


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2005)

Les is quite correct about more than one gunman. JFK was a perv and dickhead and thanks to his ill thought shananagins he led us onto the road toward Nam.

A conspiracy............ no comment


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

We had an earlier thread on this

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2626&highlight=

Here's a great site
http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/JFKindex.htm 

I believe he was killed by a rouge unit of the CIA, Cuban nationals and Carlos Marcello. Kennedy was a major scumbag, used other scumbags to get him into power and to do his bidding. As he gained more political power he double crossed these folks and they whacked him.

I think the Kennedy mystique was the biggest brainwashing of the American people ever undertaken by the media and the political system, despite that no one had the right to take him down the way they did....


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !


----------



## me262 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, nice video, thanks a lot!!!
can you imagine that beauty/beast behind a 109/190 in a dog fight?
simply sweet!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
> And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !



I agree, his father was an assh*le. What I laugh at is the situation was questionable from the beginning, hundreds of people were intimidated bullied and even murdered to keep the cover up going...

The only thing Stone omitted from his movie was the mob connection.

A few books...

Contract on America

Crossfire

High Treason

Mafia Kingfish

Conspiracy

Best Evidence


----------



## The Nerd (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was a bad man...I wouldnt say he deserved to die, but it did our country some good.


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' fucking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Yup, he wanted to bail on Viet Nam. The US has the biggest Armed Forces in the world with lots of toys. The toy makers were indeed worried ! It used to be about simple things like bananas !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 9, 2005)

Speaking of toys didnt we manufacture(not design) bambs,napalm, ect and ship them to the U.S?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Esplain ? How can you believe that ? Unless your Gerald Ford's nephew or something ?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain? what is that? A hairlip saying "a plane"?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 9, 2005)

He means by explaining how you say that there is no conspiracy. Now if you didn't know this, a 222. casing was found on the Grassy Knoll 24 years after the assasination. It could have been planted, but I disagree. It was dug up. James Files said he used a XP-100 Remington that shoots a 222. bullet. For you ballistics people out there, what happens to a human body(or head), when a 222. bullet makes contact? IT EXPLODES INSIDE THE BODY! Now look at Kennedy's head on the headshot. "Back and to the left, back and to the left" Were Kevin Costner's words depicting Jim Garrison in the movie "JFK"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' f*cking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........



Kennedy WAS NOT a good president. He came up with a lot of BS that we had to pay for years later. He wanted to go into Vietnam, not to the extent that Johnson committed, but be assured he would of still placed US troops there. There was more illegal covert activity aganist Americans and forigen individuals under the Kennedy adminstration then the Johnson, Nixion, Ford and Carter adminstrations combuned!

Johnson actually got all the Civil rights bills passed that Kennedy was given credit for...



syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Explain the "Magic bullet." Explain why Oswald waited for the motorcade to turn away from him and get further down the street (he could of sighted Kennedy with a head with half the distance of the alleged shot when Kennedy was directly in front of the school book depository), explain why over 1,000 witnesses who wound up dead or died prematurely - Loyd's of London did a statistical study on that it the odds of so many witnesses dying prematurely in the matter they did (unsolved murders, accidents with no witnesses, etc. are something like 7 TRILLION TO 1), explain why Frank Stugis (a Watergate burglar) was seen at Daily Plaza at the time of the shooting, Explain why it wasn't mentioned that David Ferry (an alleged conspirator identified by Jim Garrison) knew Lee Harvey Oswald when he was a kid, was even in the same Civil Air Patrol squadron, Explain why so many witnesses, from the first day swore that the shots came from he grassy knoll. - Man, I'm just getting warmed up!

There is so much circumstantial evidence on this matter that if it was a one-on -one murder case any 12 man jury would convict with out a doubt *if they had all the evidence presented in front of them.*


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain: Typo, Ricky Ricardo or conspiracy ?????
Ok. I'm no ballistics expert but. Firing a bolt action rifle takes time ( I know) and LHO was supposedly a terrible marksman.
The biggie. All the wounds. JFK apart from his mellon popping had an entry and exit wound in his neck and throat. Connolly had an entrance wound in his back, exit wound in his chest, entrance wound on his wrist and exit wound shattering his ulna and an entrance wound on his leg. The bullet that caused all these wounds was found intact at the hospital ? As Jerry Sienfeld would later say, that is one magic lugie ! If you look at the trajectory from the 6th window to JFK any bullet passing through him should have hit the driver of the limmo, not the passenger. How is it possible that a bullet can change direction in mid air ? The Warren report was a sham designed to cover up how much of a sham American democracy is. There are people running your country you didn't vote for !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep - here's some other information...

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/sbt.htm


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> There are people running your country you didn't vote for !



Powers to be wanted Kennedy gone, I believe it was mainly because of the influence his Dad had over policy. In actuality the 64' election was legit, Kennedy barely won the 60' election, but he won thanks to mob influence in Illinois.

http://www.slate.com/id/91350


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2005)

I really should not comment on this thread anymore but will one more time just out of my disinterest.........this has all been covered in an earlier thread that needs to be brought back up from a year or so ago. Kennedy was hit by more than one shooter as the video's that practically not a soul has been able to view implies. It was a conspiracy within a conspiracy. Kennedy had to be removed for reasons I will not dwell upon. thanks to Truman we "were" interested in trying to save France's face in Nam, Kennedy took us down the road deeper with one of his fat feet stuck and Johnson and Nixon got both feet in. Ww 1 ace don't go any farther with this as I know first hand what I am talking about, so let's let this crap hole of a thread lie shall we ?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you think there was a conspiracy in the JFK murder? He was my favorite president. I am very mad about James Files. An interesting website on this is jfkmurdersolved.com. Please post your thoughts!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was killed by more than 1 gunman... The rest is conjecture and fiction....


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2005)

Les is quite correct about more than one gunman. JFK was a perv and dickhead and thanks to his ill thought shananagins he led us onto the road toward Nam.

A conspiracy............ no comment


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

We had an earlier thread on this

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2626&highlight=

Here's a great site
http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/JFKindex.htm 

I believe he was killed by a rouge unit of the CIA, Cuban nationals and Carlos Marcello. Kennedy was a major scumbag, used other scumbags to get him into power and to do his bidding. As he gained more political power he double crossed these folks and they whacked him.

I think the Kennedy mystique was the biggest brainwashing of the American people ever undertaken by the media and the political system, despite that no one had the right to take him down the way they did....


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !


----------



## me262 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, nice video, thanks a lot!!!
can you imagine that beauty/beast behind a 109/190 in a dog fight?
simply sweet!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> Well, there's probably no way we will ever learn who did it but we can be sure of who did not. There is no possible way the Warren report is accurate and LHO did it ! That leaves a conspiracy. Take the hollywood tripe out of the film and Stones movie probably comes as close to the truth as we will ever know.
> And JFK was a major dickhead, his dad the bootlegger bought him his Presedency !



I agree, his father was an assh*le. What I laugh at is the situation was questionable from the beginning, hundreds of people were intimidated bullied and even murdered to keep the cover up going...

The only thing Stone omitted from his movie was the mob connection.

A few books...

Contract on America

Crossfire

High Treason

Mafia Kingfish

Conspiracy

Best Evidence


----------



## The Nerd (Dec 8, 2005)

JFK was a bad man...I wouldnt say he deserved to die, but it did our country some good.


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 8, 2005)

I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' fucking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 8, 2005)

Yup, he wanted to bail on Viet Nam. The US has the biggest Armed Forces in the world with lots of toys. The toy makers were indeed worried ! It used to be about simple things like bananas !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 9, 2005)

Speaking of toys didnt we manufacture(not design) bambs,napalm, ect and ship them to the U.S?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Esplain ? How can you believe that ? Unless your Gerald Ford's nephew or something ?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain? what is that? A hairlip saying "a plane"?


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 9, 2005)

He means by explaining how you say that there is no conspiracy. Now if you didn't know this, a 222. casing was found on the Grassy Knoll 24 years after the assasination. It could have been planted, but I disagree. It was dug up. James Files said he used a XP-100 Remington that shoots a 222. bullet. For you ballistics people out there, what happens to a human body(or head), when a 222. bullet makes contact? IT EXPLODES INSIDE THE BODY! Now look at Kennedy's head on the headshot. "Back and to the left, back and to the left" Were Kevin Costner's words depicting Jim Garrison in the movie "JFK"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> I still say Kennedy was a good president. He didn't want to go to Vietnam either. He wanted to end the Cold War. Then ol' f*cking Johnson came in and screwed things up! This is what he was........



Kennedy WAS NOT a good president. He came up with a lot of BS that we had to pay for years later. He wanted to go into Vietnam, not to the extent that Johnson committed, but be assured he would of still placed US troops there. There was more illegal covert activity aganist Americans and forigen individuals under the Kennedy adminstration then the Johnson, Nixion, Ford and Carter adminstrations combuned!

Johnson actually got all the Civil rights bills passed that Kennedy was given credit for...



syscom3 said:


> There was only one shooter. There was no conspiricy.



Explain the "Magic bullet." Explain why Oswald waited for the motorcade to turn away from him and get further down the street (he could of sighted Kennedy with a head with half the distance of the alleged shot when Kennedy was directly in front of the school book depository), explain why over 1,000 witnesses who wound up dead or died prematurely - Loyd's of London did a statistical study on that it the odds of so many witnesses dying prematurely in the matter they did (unsolved murders, accidents with no witnesses, etc. are something like 7 TRILLION TO 1), explain why Frank Stugis (a Watergate burglar) was seen at Daily Plaza at the time of the shooting, Explain why it wasn't mentioned that David Ferry (an alleged conspirator identified by Jim Garrison) knew Lee Harvey Oswald when he was a kid, was even in the same Civil Air Patrol squadron, Explain why so many witnesses, from the first day swore that the shots came from he grassy knoll. - Man, I'm just getting warmed up!

There is so much circumstantial evidence on this matter that if it was a one-on -one murder case any 12 man jury would convict with out a doubt *if they had all the evidence presented in front of them.*


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 9, 2005)

Esplain: Typo, Ricky Ricardo or conspiracy ?????
Ok. I'm no ballistics expert but. Firing a bolt action rifle takes time ( I know) and LHO was supposedly a terrible marksman.
The biggie. All the wounds. JFK apart from his mellon popping had an entry and exit wound in his neck and throat. Connolly had an entrance wound in his back, exit wound in his chest, entrance wound on his wrist and exit wound shattering his ulna and an entrance wound on his leg. The bullet that caused all these wounds was found intact at the hospital ? As Jerry Sienfeld would later say, that is one magic lugie ! If you look at the trajectory from the 6th window to JFK any bullet passing through him should have hit the driver of the limmo, not the passenger. How is it possible that a bullet can change direction in mid air ? The Warren report was a sham designed to cover up how much of a sham American democracy is. There are people running your country you didn't vote for !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep - here's some other information...

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/sbt.htm


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2005)

Bustedwing said:


> There are people running your country you didn't vote for !



Powers to be wanted Kennedy gone, I believe it was mainly because of the influence his Dad had over policy. In actuality the 64' election was legit, Kennedy barely won the 60' election, but he won thanks to mob influence in Illinois.

http://www.slate.com/id/91350


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2005)

I really should not comment on this thread anymore but will one more time just out of my disinterest.........this has all been covered in an earlier thread that needs to be brought back up from a year or so ago. Kennedy was hit by more than one shooter as the video's that practically not a soul has been able to view implies. It was a conspiracy within a conspiracy. Kennedy had to be removed for reasons I will not dwell upon. thanks to Truman we "were" interested in trying to save France's face in Nam, Kennedy took us down the road deeper with one of his fat feet stuck and Johnson and Nixon got both feet in. Ww 1 ace don't go any farther with this as I know first hand what I am talking about, so let's let this crap hole of a thread lie shall we ?


----------

